# Windows 7 und WoW



## Nagostyrion (11. März 2011)

Hallo,
Ich hab gestern Windows 7 installiert (Upgrade von Vista) und seitdem komm ich nicht in WoW rein. Es wird gesagt, es kann keine Verbindung hergestelltwerden. Ich hab schon die Anleitung unter 
http://wowblue.mmozone.de/technischer-support/t1417735553-verbindungs-probleme-unter-w7.html
befolgt, leider ohne Erfolg, bzw einige Schritte waren für mich gar nicht nachvollziehbar. Neuinstallation bringt auch nichts.
Hatte wer ähnliche Probleme?
Falls es das falsche Forum ist, bitte verschieben.

Danke


----------



## Gazeran (11. März 2011)

Installier einfach Windows 7 nochmal komplett allein (kein Upgrade) das ist eh besser für dein System.
Da beim Upgrade jeglicher Müll auf deiner Festplatte bleibt den du jemals runtergeladen, kopiert usw. hast.
Und es Treten viele solcher Probleme auf.

-WoW auf eine Externe Festplatte kopieren (und alle anderen wichtigen Daten)
-Windows installations DvD einlegen
-PC Neustarten (Damit du im Wibdows Installer bist)
-Festplatte formatieren (ALLE DATEIEN WERDEN GELÖSCHT! Deswegen oben sichern )
-Windows auf die leere Festplatte installieren
-Alles so einrichten wie du willst
-profit!

Achja achte darauf das du nicht deine Externe Festplatte mit den ganzen wichtigen Daten formatierst! Schwerer fehler :S


----------



## Stanglnator (11. März 2011)

Vor der Neuinstallation würde ich mal die Firewall-Einstellungen prüfen. Ins Internet kommst du offenbar, oder? Wenn ja, dann blockiert die Windows-Firewall offenbar die Ports für WoW.


----------



## Gazeran (11. März 2011)

Stimmt, man sollte vielleicht erstmal das einfachste probieren...
Naja hab nur schlechte erfahrungen mitm Upgrade, Viel Glück!


----------



## Nagostyrion (11. März 2011)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Vor der Neuinstallation würde ich mal die Firewall-Einstellungen prüfen. Ins Internet kommst du offenbar, oder? Wenn ja, dann blockiert die Windows-Firewall offenbar die Ports für WoW.



Wo finde ich das bei Windows 7? Find mich hier noch nich ganz zurecht

Und komplett neumachen? :O
Sollte die letzte Option sein, find ich. Das kopieren dauert Jahre :O


----------



## Palimbula (11. März 2011)

Einfach mal im STartmenü als Suchbegriff "Firewall" eingeben oder du öffnest die Systemsteuerung --> Sicherheit


----------



## Gazeran (11. März 2011)

Wibdows Firewall findest du unter:
Windowszeichen -> Systemsteuerung -> Windows-Firewall

Und wenn dir 30min kopieren zu lange dauert, dann naja.
Ich leg meinen PC alle 3-4 Monate neu auf, weil ich mir durchs experimentieren das System zerlege :S
Dauert insgesammt eine bis eineinhalb stunden, also nix wildes.


----------



## Nagostyrion (11. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Wibdows Firewall findest du unter:
> Windowszeichen -> Systemsteuerung -> Windows-Firewall
> 
> Und wenn dir 30min kopieren zu lange dauert, dann naja.
> ...



geht ja nich nur um den WoW ordner kopieren, auch um den ganzen anderen kram, den ich auf der Hauptplatte habe
Alles, was mit Blizzard zu tun hat, ist in der Liste eigentlich als aktiviert gekennzeichnet...
Oder überseh ich da etwas?


----------



## Agasch (14. April 2011)

Hiho Leute

Jetzt habe ich Windows 7 seit 3 Wochen und WOW und StarcraftII lassen sich nicht mehr spielen, da die Verbindung zum Server nicht aufgebaut werden kann. Auch der WOW Support konnte nicht helfen. Ich habe Windows 7 ebenfalls als Upgrade auf Vista aufgespielt und seitdem das Problem. Also falls jemand noch eine Idee hat ausser Platte zu formatieren, wäre ich glücklich. 

 Andernfalls muss ich mir Windows 7 als 64 Bit kaufen und alles überbügeln. Aber das wäre wegen anderer Anwendungen nicht gerade ideal.

Gruss

Agasch


----------



## Palimbula (14. April 2011)

Du hast die Firewall-Regeln bereits überprüft?


----------



## Klos1 (14. April 2011)

Wow erstellt doch unter AppData oder ProgramData irgendwelche Cache-Ordner und so ein Scheiß. Hast du schon mal geschaut, ob da vielleicht jetzt irgendwo Schreibschutz drauf ist und er deswegen auf die Fresse fliegt.
Insbesondere Ordner unter User/AppData wären interessant, weil du ja ein Upgrade gemacht hast. Schau da halt mal rum, ob da was ist, was nicht beschreibbar ist.


----------



## Felix^^ (14. April 2011)

Nagostyrion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hab gestern Windows 7 installiert (Upgrade von Vista) und seitdem komm ich nicht in WoW rein. Es wird gesagt, es kann keine Verbindung hergestelltwerden. Ich hab schon die Anleitung unter
> http://wowblue.mmozo...e-unter-w7.html
> befolgt, leider ohne Erfolg, bzw einige Schritte waren für mich gar nicht nachvollziehbar. Neuinstallation bringt auch nichts.
> ...



als admin ausgeführt?
firewall im router deaktiveren? (so ein ähnliches problem hatt ich mal ^^)
welches virenprogramm hast du?


----------



## Agasch (15. April 2011)

Hiho,

erstmal danke für Eure Tips. Firewall-Regeln habe ich überprüft. Den App-Ordner nehm ich mir heute vor.

Gruss

Agasch


----------



## Agasch (15. April 2011)

Hiho

Der AppData-Ordner ist es auch nicht. Ja, ich führe es als Admin aus. Ich benütze den Kaspersky als Firewall und Virenschutz. Allen WOW- und Starcraftanwendungen ist alles erlaubt. Die Windows-Firewall ist aus, aber ich habe auch da den Anwendungen alle Rechte eingeräumt. Den Kaspersky hatte ich auch schon testweise deinstalliert. 

Hm, habe keine Idee mehr. Ich bin ab morgen 6 Tage in Köln, vielleicht kauf ich da ja eine Windows7 Vollversion, wenn mir nichts mehr einfällt. Ich bin aber gerne bereit es weiter zu probieren, falls jemand noch einen Einfall hat.

Gruss und Danke

Agasch


----------



## Konov (15. April 2011)

Seltsamer Weise habe ich von dem Problem immer nur dann gehört, wenn jemand Vista auf Win 7 geupgradet hat.

Also würde ich empfehlen, Vollversion kaufen.


----------



## Klos1 (15. April 2011)

Das ist bestimmt auch ein Update-Problem. Firewall-Regeln brauchst du im Normalfall keine einstellen. Mit Kaspersky sollte die Windows-Firewall ja eh schon mal aus sein.
Und wenn Wow.exe das Recht hat, eine Verbindung aufzubauen (im Kaspersky), dann sollte das passen. Da fehlen bestimmt irgendwo Rechte. Irgendetwas ist da kaputt gegangen.

Und der Router ist bestimmt auch nicht das Problem. Der wird Wow nicht daran hindern, nach draußen zu kommunizieren. Sowas lässt sich bei normalen 08/15-Routern ja nicht mal konfigurieren. Und wenn
Wow erstmal ne Verbindung aufgebaut hat, dann werden ankommende Pakete auch durchgelassen. So nen Schmarn wie Port-Forward braucht man nur, wenn von außerhalb ne Verbindung aufgebaut wird.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. April 2011)

man kann auch die update versionen "neu" installieren


----------



## Dagonzo (16. April 2011)

Richtig, das ging ja früher auch schon. Wenn kein Updateberechtigtes Windows gefunden wird, weil die Platte leer ist, wird man aufgefordert die DVD der alten Windowsversion einzulegen. Die wird dann kurz überprüft und man kann das Update wie eine Vollversion installieren.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. April 2011)

nein das geht nicht mehr mit den windows cds/dvds. aber man bekommt sie trotzdem per telefon aktiviert, wenn man den key erst nach der installation eingibt


----------

